# Hypermobility



## oldermummy

Hi all, I was just wondering if anyone on here has had any experience of hypermobility in pregnancy? I was diagnosed with the condition 18 months after the birth of my 2nd child he was born at 32 weeks, I am aware that there is a connection with premature birth and hypermobility syndrome, what I am looking for is any info or experiences anyone on here may have???


----------



## alice&bump

i'm hypermobile in my legs and stuff, mainly my ankles and knees. i didnt have any problems with my first pregnancy, but they said they'd keep an eye on it. this time i think i'm getting spd, which i suppose could be related, but i dunno!!


----------



## oldermummy

I believe that spd is very common if you are pregnant and have hypermobility. I am getting worsening back pain already (I'm only 7+weeks)!!!


----------



## littlekitten8

I have hypermobility and therefore have had severe back pain. Havnt heard anything about this being linked with premature birth though.


----------



## buttercup3

Hey ladies! 

I too am Hypermobile. On the Hypermobility Association website they have some info on pregnancy with Hypermobility.

https://www.hypermobility.org/pregnancy.php

I've never been pregnant myself but reading about uterine prolapses scares the poop outta me so I would make sure that you keep in close contact with your GP/Midwife and that they know that you are Hypermobile and receiving the right care with regards to it. 

I know that its obviously going to increase our pain within pregnancy but it seems that it is quite important to get on top of the pelvic floor exercises after the birth and ensure that everything tightens back up in the lady department alright!

Hope that helps!

xx :dohh: xx


----------



## dizzyspells

I am hypermobile and the worst of my pain is mainly in my hips and knees.My back and hips were more painful during pregnancy and did have spd both times.However it was not as bad as I thought you just need to be extra careful and I was sent for extra Physio to help.x


----------



## buttercup3

Oh I just googled SPD to find out what that was so thought I would post the links to things in here:

SPD (Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction): https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction

also another common condition is:

Sacroiliac Subluxation (haha fancy way of saying lower back pain): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1829312

Thought these things would be useful for taking to your midwife/GP.

There is also a Parenting forum on the Hypermobility Association Forum:

https://www.hypermobility.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=16&sid=2ec87b4484f35df1c76c8fdae0572ee4

xx :dohh: xx


----------



## buttercup3

Whoops two posts!


----------



## Seity

I'm glad you posted this. I have some hypermobility and I didn't know that it might be an issue. I'll be sure to bring it up to the midwife at my next appointment.


----------



## Brouwer

I also have hypermobile joints (Beighton score of 8) and have become a little concerned that it may cause a few problems. For several weeks now I have been suffering from what I think might be sciatica. Do you think this could be related? I might make an appointment with my GP to discuss it.


----------



## oldermummy

Hi I have a beighton score of 8 or 9, depending on the consultant!!! Yes the sciatica could very well be related. With hypermobility syndrome affecting the collagen when pregnant the pregnancy hormones soften the ligaments to allow an easy passage for the baby through the birth canal, therefore for people with hypermobility ligaments that are already more stretchy become even more so which can cause more joint problems and pain.
I am not too sure as to why there is an increased risk of premature labour and I only found this out after the prem birth of my second child. I do know that here can be problems with epidural anaesthetics due to being hypermobile, I was unfortunate to experience this and nothing and no-one could EVER convince me to have another epidural! 
If you are hypermobile it would definitely be a benefit to speak to your midwife and even your rheumatologist about any effects pregnancy can have. The hypermobility syndrome association have a help line as well and they can be very helpful.
I am pleased that I have started this post as I would have benefited from being aware of the problems that can be associated with pregnancy/childbirth and hypermobility syndromes.


----------



## Brouwer

oldermummy said:


> Hi I have a beighton score of 8 or 9, depending on the consultant!!! Yes the sciatica could very well be related. With hypermobility syndrome affecting the collagen when pregnant the pregnancy hormones soften the ligaments to allow an easy passage for the baby through the birth canal, therefore for people with hypermobility ligaments that are already more stretchy become even more so which can cause more joint problems and pain.
> I am not too sure as to why there is an increased risk of premature labour and I only found this out after the prem birth of my second child. I do know that here can be problems with epidural anaesthetics due to being hypermobile, I was unfortunate to experience this and nothing and no-one could EVER convince me to have another epidural!
> If you are hypermobile it would definitely be a benefit to speak to your midwife and even your rheumatologist about any effects pregnancy can have. The hypermobility syndrome association have a help line as well and they can be very helpful.
> I am pleased that I have started this post as I would have benefited from being aware of the problems that can be associated with pregnancy/childbirth and hypermobility syndromes.


I have not been officially diagnosed with the condition, and probably don't qualify on the Brighton scale as I haven't suffered from arthralgia for greater than 3/4 months, although it would explain why I seem to be so prone to back (particulalry around my shoulder blades) and knee problems! I even had a jaw ligament problem a while back which meant I couldn't open my mouth properly and I had to see an oral surgeon and I read somewhere that this could be related too. I have always been aware that my joints are a bit 'funny' (hubby jokingly calls me a freak of nature sometimes-good job I can take a joke!) but have only recently started to look into it a bit more. I am probably just classed as having hypermobile joints, not the syndrome, but I guess when combined with pregnancy hormones it could become an issue. I will definitely discuss it with my GP. I need to see her anyway because the sciatica is now getting so painful by bedtime that I can't put any weight on my left leg. I'm starting aqua natal classes tonight and hoping that might help and give me some relief. 

Thanks so much for posting this thread and for the information you have provided!:hugs:


----------



## oldermummy

Brouwer said:


> oldermummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi I have a beighton score of 8 or 9, depending on the consultant!!! Yes the sciatica could very well be related. With hypermobility syndrome affecting the collagen when pregnant the pregnancy hormones soften the ligaments to allow an easy passage for the baby through the birth canal, therefore for people with hypermobility ligaments that are already more stretchy become even more so which can cause more joint problems and pain.
> I am not too sure as to why there is an increased risk of premature labour and I only found this out after the prem birth of my second child. I do know that here can be problems with epidural anaesthetics due to being hypermobile, I was unfortunate to experience this and nothing and no-one could EVER convince me to have another epidural!
> If you are hypermobile it would definitely be a benefit to speak to your midwife and even your rheumatologist about any effects pregnancy can have. The hypermobility syndrome association have a help line as well and they can be very helpful.
> I am pleased that I have started this post as I would have benefited from being aware of the problems that can be associated with pregnancy/childbirth and hypermobility syndromes.
> 
> 
> I have not been officially diagnosed with the condition, and probably don't qualify on the Brighton scale as I haven't suffered from arthralgia for greater than 3/4 months, although it would explain why I seem to be so prone to back (particulalry around my shoulder blades) and knee problems! I even had a jaw ligament problem a while back which meant I couldn't open my mouth properly and I had to see an oral surgeon and I read somewhere that this could be related too. I have always been aware that my joints are a bit 'funny' (hubby jokingly calls me a freak of nature sometimes-good job I can take a joke!) but have only recently started to look into it a bit more. I am probably just classed as having hypermobile joints, not the syndrome, but I guess when combined with pregnancy hormones it could become an issue. I will definitely discuss it with my GP. I need to see her anyway because the sciatica is now getting so painful by bedtime that I can't put any weight on my left leg. I'm starting aqua natal classes tonight and hoping that might help and give me some relief.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this thread and for the information you have provided!:hugs:Click to expand...

Well I am pleased it has helped, see if your gp will refer you for physio and maybe even to see a rheumatologist (they are the docs who diagnose hypermobility) good luck:hugs:


----------



## zara_lou

I have just been researching hypermobility and the effects it has on a pregnant lady. Reason being is that I am 12 weeks pregnant and have suffered from hypermobility since I was 12, but was only officially diagnosed at the beginning on the year with a score of 9 (top end). My main area of concern is my lower spine and my skin. Because of this I have had to be referred to a consultany at my local hospital to have heart checks as my hypermobility effects skin and so my heart muscles may relax too much during pregnancy.
I am also really concerned about my lower back. I always have extreame pain and physio makes no difference, but now I am pregnant it has made the problem worse. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can relieve the pain. Its effecting my hip now as well.

Thanks

Zara


----------



## oldermummy

Hi Zara Lou, with regards to having your heart checked, it is good that your doctors are doing this, I had to insist!! I had my heart scan a couple of weeks ago and all has come back as normal, thank god!! I get the really bad back pain, especially in the mornings to the point that some days I find it difficult to get out of bed!! My hips periodically go really bad for a few days at a time often bringing me to tears I have tried countless painkillers over the years and none have them have helped my hips the best thing I have found is having a soak in a warm bath and using hot water bottles or heat packs, this also helps with my back. I am managing now with no pain relief as I really don't want to use any whilst pregnant. Oh another thing that may help is investing in a maternity pillow, they are great for getting in a good position at night and are also good to get comfy sitting down too. Hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## minimonkey

Hi, I have hypermobililty with a score of 8 - I went to the a rheumatologist who specialises in this syndrome - also known as EDS III. I am 18 weeks pregnant with my second child. When I had my first I didn't realise I had it and that it could affect the pregnancy. I carried him to 37 weeks but the labour was rapid - 3 hours, I had trouble with severe backpain throughout (I was treated as a wingey pregnant lady!!), I had trouble breast feeding (and was told that other mothers can do it so can I - this is prevalent with this condition), my stitches didn't heal quickly and I have incontintnance. I was so releived when I realised it wasn't me just not taking to pregnancy! I have had 2 miscarriages as well. The rheumatologist suggested I see an Obs consultant as there are many considerations to take into account during pregnancy, so after getting referred by my midwife - who admitted she had never heard of this condition, I felt really happy that I would be looked after as premature births are not uncommon as well as other complications - which thankfully didn't occur the first time. I didn't see the consultant - it was a reg. who too admitted he didn't realise that it could affect pregnancy - after discussing it with the consulant - who also didn't know much about it they decided to discharge me as they 'think it should be alright as I carried my first child to 37 weeks'. I am really shocked at this ignorance - there are so many cases of prem babies of between 27-32 weeks. I have come away with no suggestions, help or guidance. I am so frustrated.


----------



## vickie83

I'm hypermobile and already having awful pain in my hips and lower back :( I'm only 11 weeks and have been referred to the physio already.


----------



## Nearlypease

Hi, glad I've found this thread. My partner and I are getting married in 2 weeks and are planning to start trying for a baby straight away. I know that I have HMS but I'm not sure to what degree as I've never had any medical professional check it out. My mum and grandmother have been diagnosed and so I've been informed that I have it too. I struggle with the lumber region of my back in the mornings or if I've been standing up for too long (not good for a 25 year old!) and my partner and I are a bit concerned about how pregnancy might affect my back and wondered if there's anything that I can do at this stage to help?

Any tips or advice that anyone has would be more than welcome! 

Thanks
Nearlypease


----------



## lea28

Hi I haven't got hypermobility but my friend is affected by it. She only found out when her brother had problems and ended up being wheelchair bound. This was after she had had her baby, her labour was very short, about 2/3 hours and she ended up having her LO on the bathroom floor! nOW she is aware that it was most likely the hypermobility that caused her short labour she will have to be admitted to hospital early when she has another LO.


----------



## raematt01

hiya i was diagnosed with HMS a few months ago even though for years i kept on at doctors that i had it but they wouldnt listen i am now pregnant with my 4th child and have really bad SPD and im not on crutches


----------



## raematt01

raematt01 said:


> hiya i was diagnosed with HMS a few months ago even though for years i kept on at doctors that i had it but they wouldnt listen i am now pregnant with my 4th child and have really bad SPD and im not on crutches

i forgot to put im 20 weeks and one day pregnant at the moment


----------



## parsley

raematt01 said:


> raematt01 said:
> 
> 
> hiya i was diagnosed with HMS a few months ago even though for years i kept on at doctors that i had it but they wouldnt listen i am now pregnant with my 4th child and have really bad SPD and im not on crutches
> 
> i forgot to put im 20 weeks and one day pregnant at the momentClick to expand...

I have slightly hypermobile joints- problem knees mainly. i had a real clunky knee early on in pregnancy-around 7-8 wks. but that has cleared up. My main problem now seems to be my left shoulder as i sleep on my left hand side and sleep alot more heavily now. and i get an achey hip sometimes at night. i would check out some of the earlier posts about HMS and pregnancy. I don't really get it as bad as most of the women on those forums and don't have proper syndrome. I have told mw- but she has not brought it up an an issue for me- so hoping to be lucky. if things get worse i will ask for some more specialist support.

Good luck with yr pregnancy and don't be afraid to insist on the type of care you want. :thumbup:


----------



## Seity

Just wanted to report I didn't have any problems during my pregnancy at all. No SPD or discomfort. I did have my baby at 38 +3, not sure if it's related to my being hypermobile or not.


----------



## Deutschette

I've got hypermobility, suspected to be caused by Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome. In this pregnancy, I have a lot of back pain and over the past few weeks, I've developed what it often a pain shooting down from my pelvis to my left leg when I walk on that leg.

I'm hoping this won't affect my pregnancy or the labour. I have read that my LO will have a 50% chance of also having hypermobility due to genetics (I have it, hubby doesn't), but I hope she doesn't end up with it because I don't want her having problems later on in her own pregnancy/labour.


----------



## yassmin

I have moderate HMS, but haven't ever bothered with an official diagnosis, as I'm not convinced my doctor would be any help! Plus I have an amazing massage therapist who can keep all the aches and pains under control.

I'm starting to think it should be in my notes now I'm pregnant though - particularly since I think it has affected local anaesthetics for me in the past. Off to the doctor this week to see what they say. Anyone have any tips on how to approach it? Dr can be pretty dismissive so I'm keen to present symptoms in a way she can't ignore.


----------



## kittykat3

Hi all. I was diagnosed with HMS a few years ago with a 8/9. I already have 2 children and now I am expecting my third:baby: I am only 6wk but I am already in pain with my legs and hips. I have noticed the HMS getting worse in the last yr or so but didnt actually realise that pregnancy can make it worse. after reading some of these posts I now understand all that pain I had during my second pregnancy. Oh well hope this pregnancy goes well and that the pain eases off slightly .:happydance:


----------



## MissFox

I have it too- finally got referred to physical therapy (FINALLY because my widwife didn't know what it was) and while sitting there she noticed I was hypermobile (ok, DUH That's why I wanted to to PT) and proclaimed that my baby is going to FALL OUT! *sigh* I have back and hip and knee and shoulder pain. Everything is too flexible- I just hope baby stays in long enough and labor is not too long


----------



## trouble626

I've been told I have hypermobility in my knees (long term issues with ligament/muscle weakeness and injuries), ankles, feet, back and fingers. I've not been officially diagnosed (i.e. the severity etc) with it, but I know that most, if not all of my family have it in varying degrees. I'm getting a lot of pain in my lower back, and especially my lower abdomen. I'm only 15 weeks, and I've already had to take a few days off work, since I couldn't straighten up or walk properly. My GP has given me a prod and keeps taking urine samples (which are all clear) and saying it's just one of those things that will happen in pregnancy. It hadn't occurred to me that any hypermobility I have may also be affecting my pregnancy. Thanks for the postings and I'm now gathering as much info as I can off of the internet, so I can be better informed when informing my midwife when I see her next week (never occurred to me before that I should tell her.) Also nice to know that epidurals might not work lol Especially since I can't be given any opiates ets....might be natural childbirth for me! 

Can anyone go in to a bit more detail about how the epidurals are likely to not work? All I can find is they won't, not what the actual "horror" stories, and I'd like to know the worst case scenarios so I can be prepared.

Thanks for any info you can give me


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Never thought I would see this word in here for some reason. I am very hypermobile.. ummmm.. everywhere. I have arthritis in my spine (spondolosis) and stenosis. I also have fibro. 

It is a little.. painful during pregnant. I was certainly in pain before, but the pain now is even worse.


----------



## MissFox

For the lower back- I have TONS of SIjoint pain- talk to your MW/Dr about physical therapy- I got some great exercises to strengthen my muscle to help hold my baby in and they hurt a lot more at first but after a few days of it I start to feel a lot better- I also got taped up along my SI joint for additional support (only lasts 3 days but WOW!)

I was just talking to my MW about epidural and she said that if I was considering it we need to really pay attention to how far up they stretch my legs during pushing so I don't have any additional damage to muscles, ligaments, etc... 
At 34+4 I was having contractions every 10 minutes and my cervix was soft and open a fingertip (a week later not much more open but more open- just about 1cm) so got a shot to stop contractions (no NICU in local hospitals- all 3- that could take a baby with underdeveloped lungs).
DH was massaging me and pulled on my legs (like our chiropractor does, lol) and my hips were popping in and out- didn't have to tell him to stop though- he freaked out with how it felt! Checked the other leg to confirm it does that too!
My physical therapist looked at how far everything hyperextends and proclaimed YOUR BABY IS GOING TO FALL OUT! and "there is no way you'll make it to 40 weeks!" so we'll see! 
Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Lettuce

Oh, I didn't realise all this, I told have hypermobility, I went to see the physio as soon as I got pregnant, as my own physio had told me too. She had a good pull of my pelvis, said it was pretty loose but she was glad I'd done years of work on it. Told me to come back if I had much pain. My own physio had said to avoid labouring on my back, even with epidural I've to go on my side. I really hope it all holds together. On the plus side, another girl I know has hm and she said her labour wasn't as sore as she was used to being in constant pain... :haha: not much comfort! :) xxx


----------



## MissFox

I've heard so many things about how labor can be more painful (because of the back pain) but it's usually faster because we're so loose. I can only hope!


----------



## sequeena

I suffer with mild hypermobility in my knees. Haven't noticed a problem x


----------



## krissi

Thank god for this thread I have hypermobility and have had awful backache, I am only 7 weeks but had no idea there was any links with hypermobility and pregnancy. Thanks for the link will get reading!!


----------



## aussiettc

i have hypermobile joints. Never been tested for severity, but once i did injure my knee. I should of tore a ligament but instead the bone splinted so had to be careful for week untill it healed.
I did hurt my back the other day. I over streached a ligament by just normal day to day movement, so maybe thats why. I couldn't work it out before, also explains why my back gets painful on days when i have more movement. 
I think i'll have to keep an eye on it as i progress, although i only have 10 weeks untill my csection. I think the lucky (maybe) thing for me is my birht canal it way to small to have children naturally anyway.:dohh:


----------



## Alansdaughter

This link maybe really helpful... https://www.hypermobility.org/pregnancy.php and if you are really hypermobile you may also want to investigate how you respond to local anestheic as epidurals can be problematic.


----------



## MissFox

Both an epidural and spinal didn't work for me. I had to be put under general for my csection (baby was stuck in pelvis


----------



## Rowan75

so glad I found this! Have my first consultant appointment tmro - need to talk about an anaesthetic review as anaesthetics and me dont mix - thanks for all the info!


----------



## TillyMoo

Hi everyone, I know this thread is quite old but I'm just so happy to have found it I had to post!

I was diagnosed with hypermobility in my hips (by a physio) about 10 months after having my first baby. My total weight gain was 4 stone - quite a lot considering I was 8.5 stone pre-pregnancy. He was born at 38 weeks. Epidural didn't work properly - only on one side. I'd had a bit of hip pain in the months before the birth but it was nothing like the pain I felt in the months post-birth. I was very inactive for the last two months of the pregnancy so I guess my hips weren't worked too hard!

Now that I'm nearly 25 weeks pregnant with my second I am having a lot of hip pain. I've already put on 2+ stone & I'm worried that if I put on a further 2 stone (like I did first time around) my hips won't be able to take it! 

I feel like they're gona pop out of their sockets & it's so scary!

Anyone got any tips? Please?!!!


----------



## BeesKnees

Oh my goodness. Thank you for resurrecting this thread. Had knee surgery in Aug. 2010 then sacroiliitis in winter/spring of 2011. My rheumetologist says I have hypermobility. My knee has been popping a lot and I am afraid of my sacroiliitis flaring back up. Thank you for finding this. I will need to talk to my doc at my next appointment.


----------



## MissFox

Physical therapy is all I can really suggest. My hips were so sore and pt helped keep them strong. My epidural didn't work right either


----------



## TillyMoo

BeesKnees said:


> Oh my goodness. Thank you for resurrecting this thread. Had knee surgery in Aug. 2010 then sacroiliitis in winter/spring of 2011. My rheumetologist says I have hypermobility. My knee has been popping a lot and I am afraid of my sacroiliitis flaring back up. Thank you for finding this. I will need to talk to my doc at my next appointment.

Oh good luck at your next appointment BeesKnees! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## TillyMoo

MissFox said:


> Physical therapy is all I can really suggest. My hips were so sore and pt helped keep them strong. My epidural didn't work right either

Thanks for that MissFox. Can I ask what kind of exercises the pt gave you for your hips?

It's just that I was given a lot of exercises that I found quite painful. She also insisted on 'training' my hips to go the 'correct way'. I stopped going after the third session as I ended up crying in front of her!


----------



## BeesKnees

TillyMoo said:


> BeesKnees said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. Thank you for resurrecting this thread. Had knee surgery in Aug. 2010 then sacroiliitis in winter/spring of 2011. My rheumetologist says I have hypermobility. My knee has been popping a lot and I am afraid of my sacroiliitis flaring back up. Thank you for finding this. I will need to talk to my doc at my next appointment.
> 
> Oh good luck at your next appointment BeesKnees! Let us know how you get on xClick to expand...

Thank you so much. Luckily my OH is an athletic trainer/physical therapist. LOL, that is actually how I met him, he worked with me on my knee. (he didn't ask me out till my last day of therapy though *snort*)

I hope everything goes well for those with hypermobility. I didn't realize it was common.


----------



## MissFox

Mostly the exercises involved laying on my back and moving my legs in certain ways. They were painful and some made me want to cry. I ended up not following through because I went into the hospital with contractions 5 mins apart for 7 hours so they put me on "modified" bedrest. I was 34 weeks.


----------



## TillyMoo

MissFox said:


> Mostly the exercises involved laying on my back and moving my legs in certain ways. They were painful and some made me want to cry. I ended up not following through because I went into the hospital with contractions 5 mins apart for 7 hours so they put me on "modified" bedrest. I was 34 weeks.

Those exercises sound familiar - thanks for letting me know

So do you think the exercises encouraged labour to come on early? I ask because I'm hesitant to go to a pt for help with the pain during pregnancy in case that very thing happens.

At my booking in appointment my midwife hadn't heard of hypermobile hips before so I'm getting the feeling that there is no-one out there trained on dealing with pregnant ladies with hypermobile hips!


----------



## TillyMoo

BeesKnees said:


> TillyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeesKnees said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. Thank you for resurrecting this thread. Had knee surgery in Aug. 2010 then sacroiliitis in winter/spring of 2011. My rheumetologist says I have hypermobility. My knee has been popping a lot and I am afraid of my sacroiliitis flaring back up. Thank you for finding this. I will need to talk to my doc at my next appointment.
> 
> Oh good luck at your next appointment BeesKnees! Let us know how you get on xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. Luckily my OH is an athletic trainer/physical therapist. LOL, that is actually how I met him, he worked with me on my knee. (he didn't ask me out till my last day of therapy though *snort*)
> 
> I hope everything goes well for those with hypermobility. I didn't realize it was common.Click to expand...

Ah ha, lucky you! Hopefully your OH knows the importance of massage during pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## MissFox

I don't think so. I think being hypermobile made labor happen early- along with the cord around my LOs neck and her getting to big for me (ended up going overdue and EMCS). My PT told me that "it looked like she was just gonna fall out"


----------



## Rowan75

Hi ladies :)

Im still awaiting my anaesthetic review - am hoping a rheumatologist will be there too - there was talk from my consultant about booking me in for an elective c section so I could have spinal block rather than eipdural but Ive said I want to try a water birth with no pain meds (I react funny to pain meds too - wierd side affects and no pain relief!) if I can 

Im not having any issues with my hips yet and Im still swimming breast stroke at least once a week and do aquanatal and pilates - am still recovering from a disclocated and fractured shoulder (was walking my sisters dog when he pulled on the lead!) so am hoping that will be all healed ready for baby! my physio is v painful but its purposeful pain so Im going with it


----------



## MissFox

Good luck. They took forever to place my episode and it failed after 35 minutes. They tried 2 spinals and they didn't work so I had to be put to sleep. I say go for the water birth!


----------



## mme.aloria

Finding this thread has really been a relief to me. Most of my joints are extremely flexible, but I have particular trouble with my knees, hips, shoulders, and spine. Just normal walking has my knees popping and collapsing, and my hips dislocating. I will admit, I've been petrified of TTC. My mind was completely filled with horror stories. Reading about so many success stories though, and knowing there are people to talk to when we do make that step really helps. It's also been educational. I had no idea it could affect how long birth took. 

Any one here have a partner who's also HMS? We're kind of concerned with how that will affect potential offspring.


----------



## Maman

i have hypermobility. My first pregnancy was awful, i had severe spd, joint pain all over- it took 2 years for me to be able to lift my leg and kick a football, my feet spead from a size 3 to a size 5 and i had joint pain in my feet for 2 years after birth. I also had polyhudramnios in that pregnancy and with how much my tumym got stretched i had those terrible network of stretchmarks associated with hypermobility. 

with this pregnancy before i even knew i was pregnant i started having joint pain in my back and by 7 weeks my hips were feeling unstable when i walked. i was diagnosed with hypermobility at this point. I was told that i scored really high and that meant i would have to severely restrict my movement during pregnancy. (so no walking up the hill im on, anything that hurts im not allowed to do, and not allowed in water for longer than 20 mins) Ive been told that im likely to suffer as i get older too. 

through this pregnancy ive gained hardly any extra stretch marks (because theres no room left for them!) and ive been really careful. when i go up or down stairs i click, and all that usual spd/sacroilliac pains and symptoms. 

other than it making life a bit more difficult there been no complications.


----------



## Rowan75

gosh maman youve had a hard time! 

good luck with ttc mme aloria :)

Ive got my anaesthetic review on 4th Nov so that should be interesting - and timely as Martha is still transverse lie so its looking like an elective c section for me! Theres no way Im letting them turn her in case shes hypermobile


----------



## Mummy_Mac

i have hypermobility but i have pretty m,uch just lived with it my whole life - to the point where i actually have not told my midwife as i completly forgot! it is only because my back and hips started aching this week that i thought anything of it - do you think i need to ring the midwife and tell her now or can i leave it for 4 weeks until my next appointment?


----------



## MissFox

I left it until I was requesting physical therapy. When I mentioned it she didn't know what it was lol


----------



## Lettuce

I mentioned it at my first appt and got referred to the antenatal physio. You could call her and ask? :) 

Just wondered, my hyper mobility pain was minimal during pregnancy, but the last few weeks I've been in AGONY again, anyone else? X


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I certainly have more pain now then when pregnant...but I have autoimmune issues so I can never tell between one and the other.


----------



## MissFox

I think my pain is also worse. And my shoulder issue that rose when I was pregnant is still here and almost as bad. The only difference is the carpal tunnel is gone... yay for my hands nit Google completely jumbo 86% of the day!


----------



## SarahDiener

Ugh, this has got me all worried! We are only at the "trying" stage at the moment, but I really hope my hyper mobility doesn't affect me even more once I am pregnant! 

I have heaps of trouble with my hyper mobility. I have hyper mobile shoulders, ankles, knees, hips, back, shoulders, neck, wrists, elbows... so basically everything! I also have subluxation in my shoulder, and Ive had an injury in my leg for 2 years! And I used to have trouble with my knees.

I know my Mother had very short labors, her obstetrician never made it to the Births! And whenever I need a local anesthetic at the dentist, she always has to give me two or I still feel it.

I live in Germany, so I hope i'll be able to find a nice English speaking Doctor/Midwife/Physiotherapist to get me through if it gets bad!


----------



## Rowan75

hopefully you wont have any probs sarah - Ive been fine up until the last few weeks (Im 34 weeks pg now) and its just my shoulder and hips playing up at the moment (mw was pretty dismissive saying it was normal)

re anaesthetics Ive had an anaesthetic review - the advice was for me to have an epidural to see if it worked then they'd know to go straight to general anaesthetic if I need an emergency c section - if I was to have an elective section they would give me a spinal and epidural and hopefully that would do the trick - they also said they'd be v careful with my hips which is good - Im kind of still hoping for a waterbirth tho so if theres a delay getting an epidural (theres only one guy on shift usually and he has to cover emergency sections as well) then I'll hopefully get to try that first! 

my mams labours were 6 hours and 4 hours - so hopefully mine will be short :)


----------



## MissFox

At 17 wks I started having issues and was told there was NO POSSIBLE WAY it was what I was telling everyone until I brought info on it to the Dr. My baby is 17 months and my body has never gone back to normal. I wish you both luck!! My epidural and spinal didn't work so my csecion was done under general. It is great knowing that they wont work next time though lol


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I think it would be best if I got checked to make sure it will work for me!


----------



## Gemini85

I've got it, and have had SPD since 6 weeks. Getting worse and worse. Driving seems to make it really bad! My doc says it can't effect labour etc?! X


----------



## Rowan75

driving is a nightmare Ive found - Ive been signed off work for a month already as I couldnt drive and work wouldnt let me work from home


----------



## Gemini85

Mine are refusing to let me work from home, but I don't get sick pay so just struggling on for now!!!! X


----------



## Rowan75

aye I dont get sick pay either but my hip has come close to dislocating so many times getting in the car and I can no longer work the pedals so I had to be signed off - I dont get mat pay either so we are Skint!


----------



## lyshy

I am hypermobile pretty much everywhere, nothing pops out of place but i have experienced SO much body joint pain, particuarly in my lower back and pelvic region. 

I am now 6 weeks pregnant and so far so good, I am trying not to worry about the actual pregnancy, just hoping i can hold myself in place as i grow. here's hoping!

I am most concerned about having a vaginal birth and the baby passing through my pelvis and then it not going back into place. 
It seems most hypermobile mums in this thread have had vaginal births. I am curious as to the upside of considering a csection to avoid my pelvis being possibly screwed for the rest of my life.

My physio that diagnosed me a few years back said if/when i get pregnant i will need to wear a brace to avoid my pubic bones moving too much as they may not come back to where they belong.

Confused.

Oh one tip though. I have found the FELDENKRAIS method incredibly helpful overall for managing hypermobility. I highly suggest it to anyone!!! works wonders and is so non obtrusive.


----------



## Eleanor ace

lyshy said:


> I am hypermobile pretty much everywhere, nothing pops out of place but i have experienced SO much body joint pain, particuarly in my lower back and pelvic region.
> 
> I am now 6 weeks pregnant and so far so good, I am trying not to worry about the actual pregnancy, just hoping i can hold myself in place as i grow. here's hoping!
> 
> I am most concerned about having a vaginal birth and the baby passing through my pelvis and then it not going back into place.
> It seems most hypermobile mums in this thread have had vaginal births. I am curious as to the upside of considering a csection to avoid my pelvis being possibly screwed for the rest of my life.
> 
> My physio that diagnosed me a few years back said if/when i get pregnant i will need to wear a brace to avoid my pubic bones moving too much as they may not come back to where they belong.
> 
> Confused.
> 
> Oh one tip though. I have found the FELDENKRAIS method incredibly helpful overall for managing hypermobility. I highly suggest it to anyone!!! works wonders and is so non obtrusive.

Try not to worry,as your condition is mild I wouldn't think you'd have too many problems, the body is good at coping! Talk to your midwife about getting referred to a specialist pregnancy physio, they will give you advice on laboring positions, a support brace to wear if you need it and other helpful things! A C-section was never mentioned to me, although I was told that an epidural could be dangerous as you can't feel your legs so they could be moved too much resulting in pelvic/hip dislocation. So hopefully you won't need one.
My joints were actually loads better during pregnancy, I could count on one hand the number of dislocations I had, and I have only suffered occasional dislocations since :happydance:.


----------



## Rowan75

my spd and hips were dreadful until marthas head engaged and then they imporved - hips arent back to my normal yet

i ended up with epidural and diamorphine as well when they were stitching me bsck together - was fine - bit patchy but they topped me up with a spinal - i was in stirrups too which was ok in terms of dislocation -but to be fair we were losing martha at that point so i coulndt have cared less what they did to me we just needed her out :)


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I want to thank all of you for this thread, i know it's old but the lack of information out there is unbelievable. I have both eds 3 and fibromyalgia, I also have endometriosis and adenomyosis, all of these can cause problems conceiving, carrying and giving birth. I have searched the internet all day and haven't got much information about how pregnancy can affect these things and vice versa so how can I expect my doctors to no??? It's amazing how much it can affect and be affected. 
I have to wait to ttc until a course of medication is finished, i finish it in september and have to wait 12 weeks to try, so december is when i hope to try and then preg early next year. Until then I intend to get as much information as possible and prepare myself for carrying a baby. 

Any tips anyone can give me feel free to email me, I would appreciate it


----------



## SarahDiener

Good luck with your TTC! I didnt find that my hypermobilty was a problem in pregnancy :)


----------



## wishingtree

itsnowmyturn said:


> I want to thank all of you for this thread, i know it's old but the lack of information out there is unbelievable. I have both eds 3 and fibromyalgia, I also have endometriosis and adenomyosis, all of these can cause problems conceiving, carrying and giving birth. I have searched the internet all day and haven't got much information about how pregnancy can affect these things and vice versa so how can I expect my doctors to no??? It's amazing how much it can affect and be affected.
> I have to wait to ttc until a course of medication is finished, i finish it in september and have to wait 12 weeks to try, so december is when i hope to try and then preg early next year. Until then I intend to get as much information as possible and prepare myself for carrying a baby.
> 
> Any tips anyone can give me feel free to email me, I would appreciate it

Hi I tried sending you a private msg but I dont think you have that enabled on your profile. Send me a msg when you do- I have lots of info!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

[/QUOTE]

Hi I tried sending you a private msg but I dont think you have that enabled on your profile. Send me a msg when you do- I have lots of info![/QUOTE]

How do I do this?


----------



## YorkshireGirl

Hi all...
I have Joint Hypermobility Syndrome, diagnosed nearly a year ago. Since then i have progressivley got worse. I am in constant pain with my lower back, hips, knees, elbows and now my fingers and wrists. I am very limited to what i can do, even just housework such as hoovering and sorting the washing leave me in agony. I have just been back to my doctors this morning to get a second opinion with another doctor as the one who diagnosed me just kept fobbing me off with painkillers of which none work! I am now being referred to a rheumatologist for expert advive beyond a regular gps knowledge as they know very little about the condition. Its very possible that i may have some sort of arthritis on top of my JHS or it could also be Fibromyalgia. Whilst there i also asked her opinion on ttc as me n my partner are in our 2nd month of ttc#4......i have been told that i would find it very painful and would probably need physio aswell as the help of a maternity belt to help bear the weight. Im not sure how to feel about this i was so looking forward to a bfp. If anyone would like to chat to me about this please feel free it would be great to have someone to relate to.
Thanks xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

YorkshireGirl said:


> Hi all...
> I have Joint Hypermobility Syndrome, diagnosed nearly a year ago. Since then i have progressivley got worse. I am in constant pain with my lower back, hips, knees, elbows and now my fingers and wrists. I am very limited to what i can do, even just housework such as hoovering and sorting the washing leave me in agony. I have just been back to my doctors this morning to get a second opinion with another doctor as the one who diagnosed me just kept fobbing me off with painkillers of which none work! I am now being referred to a rheumatologist for expert advive beyond a regular gps knowledge as they know very little about the condition. Its very possible that i may have some sort of arthritis on top of my JHS or it could also be Fibromyalgia. Whilst there i also asked her opinion on ttc as me n my partner are in our 2nd month of ttc#4......i have been told that i would find it very painful and would probably need physio aswell as the help of a maternity belt to help bear the weight. Im not sure how to feel about this i was so looking forward to a bfp. If anyone would like to chat to me about this please feel free it would be great to have someone to relate to.
> Thanks xx

I too have fibromyalgia and the information out there for both of these is very limited. I believe the fibro symptoms may get worse during the first trimester, with fibro tiredness is a huge part of it and you normally suffer from one or more sleep disorders, when you dont get enough restorative sleep your body begins to flare up as it then processes pain differently, I have found tiredness to be my biggest battle. The general symptoms of pregnancy i.e. tiredness can exacerbate the fibro massively and many people with fibro and pregnant have to take extra time out for themselves, extra sleep and feet up time. Also exercising in pregnant with fibro is even more important to keep the tendons and ligaments strong but obviously the pregnancy will affect these as well. 

If you have problems with your knees and hips I would recommend those shoes with the curved heel, the sketchers ones, I have them and before I got them when my heel hit the floor it sent a jolting pain through my knees with every step, when I got them I found that as soon as my heel touched the floor because of the curved heel it pushed my foot forward into the natural walking curve which has stopped a lot of the knee pain, and in turn stops the hip pain to a great extent.


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi hun, 

I have had hypemobility syndrome(Beighton score of 10) all my life, it has caused me many problems such as being born with congenital hip dysplasia which has lead to arthritis. I also have chondromyalcia of my knees, carpel tunnel, spd and sij dysfunction. (General pelvic misalignment)I get a lot of pain which is frustrating however all my babies were born at 37&38weeks. My labours are speedy however ranging from 4hrs to 37minutes. Good luck. xxx


----------



## YorkshireGirl

itsnowmyturn said:


> YorkshireGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi all...
> I have Joint Hypermobility Syndrome, diagnosed nearly a year ago. Since then i have progressivley got worse. I am in constant pain with my lower back, hips, knees, elbows and now my fingers and wrists. I am very limited to what i can do, even just housework such as hoovering and sorting the washing leave me in agony. I have just been back to my doctors this morning to get a second opinion with another doctor as the one who diagnosed me just kept fobbing me off with painkillers of which none work! I am now being referred to a rheumatologist for expert advive beyond a regular gps knowledge as they know very little about the condition. Its very possible that i may have some sort of arthritis on top of my JHS or it could also be Fibromyalgia. Whilst there i also asked her opinion on ttc as me n my partner are in our 2nd month of ttc#4......i have been told that i would find it very painful and would probably need physio aswell as the help of a maternity belt to help bear the weight. Im not sure how to feel about this i was so looking forward to a bfp. If anyone would like to chat to me about this please feel free it would be great to have someone to relate to.
> Thanks xx
> 
> I too have fibromyalgia and the information out there for both of these is very limited. I believe the fibro symptoms may get worse during the first trimester, with fibro tiredness is a huge part of it and you normally suffer from one or more sleep disorders, when you dont get enough restorative sleep your body begins to flare up as it then processes pain differently, I have found tiredness to be my biggest battle. The general symptoms of pregnancy i.e. tiredness can exacerbate the fibro massively and many people with fibro and pregnant have to take extra time out for themselves, extra sleep and feet up time. Also exercising in pregnant with fibro is even more important to keep the tendons and ligaments strong but obviously the pregnancy will affect these as well.
> 
> If you have problems with your knees and hips I would recommend those shoes with the curved heel, the sketchers ones, I have them and before I got them when my heel hit the floor it sent a jolting pain through my knees with every step, when I got them I found that as soon as my heel touched the floor because of the curved heel it pushed my foot forward into the natural walking curve which has stopped a lot of the knee pain, and in turn stops the hip pain to a great extent.Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply sorry for delay havent been on for a bit. I dont really have problems when walking as such apart from that i have noticed the more on my feet i am all day the more my feet ache as though i have had stilletos on all day but i will bear in my mind your advice there thankyou.
Just hope i can get some answers asap.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

YorkshireGirl said:


> itsnowmyturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YorkshireGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi all...
> I have Joint Hypermobility Syndrome, diagnosed nearly a year ago. Since then i have progressivley got worse. I am in constant pain with my lower back, hips, knees, elbows and now my fingers and wrists. I am very limited to what i can do, even just housework such as hoovering and sorting the washing leave me in agony. I have just been back to my doctors this morning to get a second opinion with another doctor as the one who diagnosed me just kept fobbing me off with painkillers of which none work! I am now being referred to a rheumatologist for expert advive beyond a regular gps knowledge as they know very little about the condition. Its very possible that i may have some sort of arthritis on top of my JHS or it could also be Fibromyalgia. Whilst there i also asked her opinion on ttc as me n my partner are in our 2nd month of ttc#4......i have been told that i would find it very painful and would probably need physio aswell as the help of a maternity belt to help bear the weight. Im not sure how to feel about this i was so looking forward to a bfp. If anyone would like to chat to me about this please feuel free it would be great to have someone to relate to.
> Thanks xx
> 
> I too have fibromyalgia and the information out there for both of these is very limited. I believe the fibro symptoms may get worse during the first trimester, with fibro tiredness is a huge part of it and you normally suffer from one or more sleep disorders, when you dont get enough restorative sleep your body begins to flare up as it then processes pain differently, I have found tiredness to be my biggest battle. The general symptoms of pregnancy i.e. tiredness can exacerbate the fibro massively and many people with fibro and pregnant have to take extra time out for themselves, extra sleep and feet up time. Also exercising in pregnant with fibro is even more important to keep the tendons and ligaments strong but obviously the pregnancy will affect these as well.
> 
> If you have problems with your knees and hips I would recommend those shoes with the curved heel, the sketchers ones, I have them and before I got them when my heel hit the floor it sent a jolting pain through my knees with every step, when I got them I found that as soon as my heel touched the floor because of the curved heel it pushed my foot forward into the natural walking curve which has stopped a lot of the knee pain, and in turn stops the hip pain to a great extent.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply sorry for delay havent been on for a bit. I dont really have problems when walking as such apart from that i have noticed the more on my feet i am all day the more my feet ache as though i have had stilletos on all day but i will bear in my mind your advice there thankyou.
> Just hope i can get some answers asap.Click to expand...

That can happen if ur arches r affected, my archers flatten as I walk, it makes my feet ache n makes me walk more on the inside of my foot, which is what causes my knee n hip pain. My physio said just a good sturdy sole would be good but insoles cud also help


----------

